# Kérem segítsetek



## gribi (2009 Január 22)

Kedves Barátaim!
Segitségeteket kérem,a következőkben.Jómagam Canadában születtem,de annak idején a megkérdezésem nélkül megfosztottak az állampolgárságtól itt Magyarországon.Jelen pillanatban folyamatban van az állampolgárságom vissza szerzése.Érdeklődnék azonban a Canadai nyugdíj törvényekről.Mikortól lehet elmenni nyugdíjba?Jár-e állampolgári jogon nyugdíj?Ha igen ez Kb milyen összegű.
Kérném a segitségeteket abban,hogy Edmonton környéki magyarokkal hogyan tudok kapcsolatot teremteni.

Köszönettel:Gribi


----------



## Molnarcsabi (2009 Január 22)

Hogy tudtal canadabol magyarorszagra vandorlni ?Ha ott szulettel akkor egy idegen orszag nem tud megfosztani teged az allampolgarsagodtol, arra csak canada lenne jogosult de az is csak akkor ha honositott allampogar lennel, nem szuletett.
Itt van par sor a nyugdijakrol, de mivel nem dolgoztal, es nem fizettel egesz eletedben nyugdijjarulekot canadaban, igy nem sok remenyed van hogy az ottaniak nyugdijabol dozsolgessel, vagy jarjal hawaii-ra.
http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/isp/oas/oasrates.shtml


gribi írta:


> Kedves Barátaim!
> Segitségeteket kérem,a következőkben.Jómagam Canadában születtem,de annak idején a megkérdezésem nélkül megfosztottak az állampolgárságtól itt Magyarországon.Jelen pillanatban folyamatban van az állampolgárságom vissza szerzése.Érdeklődnék azonban a Canadai nyugdíj törvényekről.Mikortól lehet elmenni nyugdíjba?Jár-e állampolgári jogon nyugdíj?Ha igen ez Kb milyen összegű.
> Kérném a segitségeteket abban,hogy Edmonton környéki magyarokkal hogyan tudok kapcsolatot teremteni.
> 
> Köszönettel:Gribi


----------



## gribi (2009 Január 28)

Kedves Barátom!

Nem azért kérem a segítségeteket mert mások által megteremtett jólétet akarom kihasználni,hanem azért mert az elmult jónéhány év alatt teljesen félre tájékoztattak.Most hogy lehetőségem nyílik arra,hogy akár vissza térjek Canadába és ott tovább dolgozzak ezért kérem a segítségeteket.Sajnos amikor szüleim vissza hoztak Magyarországra még nem voltam döntőképes korban ezért nem tudtam az ellen tenni,hogy ez ne így legyen.


----------



## Zonne (2009 Január 28)

Mélyen tisztelt Molnárcsabi:
A szülők igenis megfoszthatják az emberkét az állampolgárságtól, mint ahogyan ez történt is, és még meg is fog történni néhány esetben. Ha az illető csak simán ott született, aztán a szülők visszajöttek, gond nélkül megfoszthatják a gyereket tőle. Tudok rá pédát, mondjuk nem kanadait, hanem pl. németet. Aztán most a felnőtt gyerek veri a fejét a falba, hogy a szülei milyen hülyék voltak... De hát anno a szülő nem gondolt arra, hogy szükség lehet még 1 állampolgárságra, mert minek az...


----------



## Jalna (2009 Január 28)

gribi írta:


> Kedves Barátaim!
> Segitségeteket kérem,a következőkben.Jómagam Canadában születtem,de annak idején a megkérdezésem nélkül megfosztottak az állampolgárságtól itt Magyarországon.Jelen pillanatban folyamatban van az állampolgárságom vissza szerzése.Érdeklődnék azonban a Canadai nyugdíj törvényekről.Mikortól lehet elmenni nyugdíjba?Jár-e állampolgári jogon nyugdíj?Ha igen ez Kb milyen összegű.
> Kérném a segitségeteket abban,hogy Edmonton környéki magyarokkal hogyan tudok kapcsolatot teremteni.
> 
> Köszönettel:Gribi


 

Kanada-i allampolgarsagot nem tudod elvesziteni ha itt szulettel. Ha nem eltel es dolgoztal Kanada-ba milyen nyugdijt akarsz?


----------

